# Balistics Material



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I have found that un folded wet news paper held up in a box shows pellet deformation very well and easy to retrieve also a phone book is a excellent way to compare power between guns because you use the same pellets then go to the last page it penetrated and the pages are numbered making it extremely accurate and easy to count!! does anyone have other methods?? or any phonebook page comparison data to compare to my RWS 350 in .22 w/ crossman pointed and match

thanks,
Reid


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

does anyone use medal targets is so what color paint do you use to make the hits stand out more vividly??
thanks,
reid


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i could usualy call my shot with the standard black paint when i shot sillouettes. red or orange work well too.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

layer your colors on your steel targets... start with a blaze orange, then a deep red, then black. That way when you shoot it the paint will flake off and you will see the colors...

I have done this before, i just don't remember if i put on two colors under the black or just one....


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

that is a great idea ill try that it is just like those shoot n see targets thanks


----------

